# Stellt ihr bald nur noch 600W+ NTs her?



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

Liebe Corsair-Mitarbeiter,


ich habe gelesen/gehört, dass ihr bald nur noch 600W NTs oder höher herstellen wollt? 

Ist das 'was dran?



Besten Gruß, 

Kai


----------



## Ska1i (27. November 2009)

selbst wenn, na und?  Ist ja nicht der einzige, der NTs baut...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

Bitte nur Antworten mit Konsenz. (Das es auch andere Hersteller gibt ist klar. Aber gerade die wichtigsten Anforderungen sind ja 350-500Watt. )


----------



## Ska1i (27. November 2009)

Mit so einer Antwort habe ich gerechnet ^^

Wo hast du das Gerücht den gehört/gelesen? Wenn's stimmt, scheint es sich für Corsair nicht mehr zu lohnen kleinere NTs zu bauen, weil der Absatz zu klein ist...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

Was die Unwissenheit vieler PC-Anwender in diesem Bereich wieder spiegeln würde. 

Ok, das wird jetzt aber offtopic. Mehr dazu in *diesem Thread*. 


> Ja, HX450, 520 und 620 werden ersatzlos gestrichen, gibt dann nur noch das HX650.


----------



## kmf (27. November 2009)

KaiHD7960xx schrieb:


> Bitte nur Antworten mit Konsenz. (Das es auch andere Hersteller gibt ist klar. Aber gerade die wichtigsten Anforderungen sind ja 350-500Watt. )


Der Bereich wird von etlichen OEMs zur Genüge abgedeckt. Da ist mittlerweile bestimmt kein Zuckerbrot mehr zu verdienen.
Und der Trend zu stärkeren Netzteilen lässt sich wohl nicht mehr aufhalten.


----------



## Bluebeard (27. November 2009)

So entstehen Gerüchte - auch nicht schlecht 

Das HX450 läuft aus - das ist richtig. Ihr wisst aber schon dass es von uns aktuell auch das CX400, das VX450 sowie das VX550 gibt? Und last but not least: wir schlafen nicht, vergesst das nicht


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

Danke für die schnelle Antwort.

Gruß, Kai


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

> CX400, das VX450


 inwiefern unterscheiden sich VX und CX? die Leistung ist bei beiden ja ausreichend für aktuelle Spiele-Rechner. 

Grüße


----------



## poiu (27. November 2009)

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Corsair CX400W 400 Watt Netzteil

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Corsair VX450W Netzteil

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=26000


----------



## poiu (27. November 2009)

http://www.pc-experience.de/wbb2/thread.php?threadid=28064

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Corsair VX450W Netzteil

PC-Experience - Das IT-Portal für Tests, Artikel und Problemlösungen - | PC-Experience-Reviews : | Corsair VX550W Netzteil


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

als Kurfassung bitte.. in ein bis zwei Sätzen, wenn's geht..^^

P.S. ich weiß, ich hab Ansprüche


----------



## Bluebeard (27. November 2009)

Merci! 

@ Kai

Ein Blick auf die Corsiar-Homepage hätte es auch getan um sich eine Übersicht über die Unterschiede zu verschaffen


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (27. November 2009)

und was sagt ihr hierzu?





> in *diesem Thread*.


----------



## puntarenas (27. November 2009)

Die Primärquelle ist vielleicht sachdienlicher: Redbeard (Corsair) zur Einstellung des HX450 und zum künftigen HX Lineup

Lustig, dass die bei Corsair alle bunte Bärte haben.


----------



## Philipus II (27. November 2009)

Wobei das VX 450 mal ein Update brauchen könnte, ist sicher ein gutes Gerät, aber halt nicht mehr taufrisch...


----------



## Stefan Payne (3. Dezember 2009)

Philipus II schrieb:


> Wobei das VX 450 mal ein Update brauchen könnte.


...nicht nur das VX450, eigentlich das gesamte Lineup...


----------



## KaiHD7960xx (4. Dezember 2009)

> Ein Blick auf die Corsiar-Homepage hätte es auch getan um sich eine Übersicht über die Unterschiede zu verschaffen


 ich wollte es nur kurz skezziert haben


----------



## Bluebeard (8. Dezember 2009)

@ Herr Payne

Die neuen HX Netzteile mit 650/750 und 850 Watt sind Modelle basierend auf aktuellem Seasonic- bzw. CWT-Design gepaar mit Komponenten unserer Vorgabe.

Neue PSUs sind in der Pipeline und werden alsbald angekündigt. Wie ich aber schon bereits sagte, ist unser HX520 lauf PCGH Test immer noch im Stande die neuesten NTs am Markt in Schach zu halten - es muss also nicht immer unbedingt das Neueste sein und ich wiederhole mich gerne: Alte Besen kehren gut - nur hast Du das vielleicht noch nicht am eigenen Leib erfahren...

Es wird imerm as besseres, neueres geben - as steht ausser frage und es dauert eben imemr seine zeit, bis diese Prozesse in neue Produkte eingebunden werden können.


----------



## Stefan Payne (8. Dezember 2009)

Von der Effizienz ist das HX650 nicht sehr beeindruckend/toll, da ist sogar BQTs E7/680W um Welten besser, gerade untenrum ist euer HX650W fürn Po bzw nur mit hängen und würgen 80+ Bronze.
Da ist sogar ein uraltes RS-700AMBA-D3 ist da wo mans braucht, auch wesentlich besser als das HX650, das auch gerade erst aufn Markt geworfen wurd.

Und sorry, aber wie kann ein Netzteil, das deutlich wahrnembare Lagergeräusche aufweist und gerade untenrum ziemlich ineffizient ist (wie auch das HX650 btw).

Und dem Gabriel Torres stimme ich zu, bei dem Punkt, das die Effizienz wichtig ist (gerade um 20% und darunter)


----------



## Dr.House (8. Dezember 2009)

@ Steffan

Was macht es für einen Unterschied ob ein PSU 2-3 % Effizienter ist als ein anderes ?  Soviel Ersparnis ist das auch nicht, höchstens auf 10 Jahren umgerechnet. 

Lagergeräusche ? Jeder erwischt mal ein Montagsprodukt , na und ? Reklamieren und fertig.

Mir ist es viel wichtiger die Spannungsstabilität . Bei 1000 € PC´s ist den meisten der Stromverbrauch ziemlich egal.

Jedem bleibt frei zu entscheiden, welches NT man kauft, also...

Corsair hat top Produkte aufm Markt und das ist gut so 

@ Bluebeard

Wann bekommt das HX 1000 ein Update ? Facelifting von innen ?


Grüße House


----------



## Bluebeard (9. Dezember 2009)

Das "Update" des 1000HX steht etwas hinten an - zuerst kommen mal noch andere Neuigkeiten - mehr kann ich aktuell leider nicht verraten - die konkurrenz liest ja mit


----------



## Philipus II (9. Dezember 2009)

Die Freaks aber auch, und die planen schon


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Dezember 2009)

Hehe...


----------



## Philipus II (10. Dezember 2009)

Der Kollege von Cougar hat schleislich auch ein Häufchen fallen gelassen, jetzt wollen wir von dir auch was neues


----------



## Bluebeard (11. Dezember 2009)

Da kann er ruhig noch mehr Häufchen fallen lassen - das tangiert mich wenn nur peripher


----------

